# 2001 Bama Waterman



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Good to know that a good deal can still be had on an older HB. 

What's the plan - clean her up and fish or go full resto?


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Sorry no update on the boat! At the hospital now as a family member that needed some surgery & all went well!I do have some updated pictures of the HB & will post tomorrow. Plans are still to pick up the boat Thur afternoon!


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

So here we go!! Never bought a boat sight unseen but I have some great friends who know these boats well and they all gave me the thumbs up!! My plans are to fish her hard this year and come winter time/huntin season I will do some hull and fiberglass work to clean her up. She will not be a pretty princess bote but will be a functional machine if you know what I mean! The hockey puck will come off the bow of boat very soon along with the trolling motor. Plan to replace the ratty carpet on the side console/rod rack area as soon if I can find a replacement (help please)! Trailer looks great in pictures but I am not driving 4 hours one way without a replacement hub. I was also was told that the tires look good with little dry rot, but 14 yr old tires scare the hell out of me!! Some up dated pictures!


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I dig the scratches, they give the boat character. Are the walk around gunwales something that was added onto the boat or were they a factory option? I think the boat looks awesome. I would throw some new trailer tires at it and sport that shit. Full restores are cool but I a part of me feels that it takes away from the history of the boat. Every scratch and ding tells a story. Very cool.

A lot of people were gunning for that boat, myself included. I called as soon as I saw the add and offered to drive straight to Mobile with a stack of $100 bills and pick it up. It kind of bums me out someone bought it and flipped but that's just how the game is played with these boats. 

Good luck!


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

"I dig the scratches, they give the boat character". 

Hard for me to tell if I dig the scratches or not as I have never seen the boat in person!! Got scratches on the hull of my 06 Pathfinder but it's white and hard to see and that I will never fix!! I wish it was Thursday as I would be headed to Mobile soon!! ;D 

Are the walk around gunwales something that was added onto the boat or were they a factory option? 

I was told that they were bolt-on gunwales not glassed gunwales. Hard for me to know exactly till I get the boats serial numbers and call HB and find out.

I think the boat looks awesome. I would throw some new trailer tires at it and sport that chit. Full restores are cool but I a part of me feels that it takes away from the history of the boat. Every scratch and ding tells a story. Very cool.

Totally agree!!!

A lot of people were gunning for that boat, myself included. I called as soon as I saw the add and offered to drive straight to Mobile with a stack of $100 bills and pick it up. It kind of bums me out someone bought it and flipped but that's just how the game is played with these boats. 

The good news is he did not flip it hard on me! He made a couple grand and I agreed to let him use it when he is in the area, so it was a win/win for both of us!! Since I do not live at the coast the boat sits idle most of the week under the house. To me its really not big deal to let a good friend use that boat that I totally trust!!


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

A buddy just sent me some new pictures of the bow as I requested. So here are the pictures with the scratches. Really kind of hard to tell from the pics but I may hav to correct this in the future!


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Well things went from bad to worse yesterday, not to mention that 9 hour drive killed me after working a half day. Since the guy was over an hour late getting the key to me that unlocked  the trailer, I had a good chance to go over the boat without someone's telling me how great it is!  Hull was solid but there were cracks in the top cap as expected with a 14 yr old bote, trailer was excellent condition, I did not start the motor cause my buddy said it ran great for him, trim and tilt work easily with a slight bump in the middle goin up and down, however, the hyd jack plate did not work for me but was in the up position. I debated bout raising the motor up or down for the ride home, but it had plenty of clearance with the motor in the down position and that's where I left it. I took a piece of dock line in my truck and tied the motor down securely, lubed up the hubs, and headed home.  The ride home on I-10 was a little bumpy but not that big of a deal to me. When I got to the house around 10:45 PM I went to raise the motor up so I could back into my driveway (some what elevated) and the motor would not go up! Got out my flash light and this is what I found!! Made me want to PUKE!!


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

After looking up in Merc parts. It appears to me to be the swivel bracket assemble! Is that correct??

http://www.marineengine.com/parts/mercury-outboard-parts/25-2-cyl/5705532-thru-6416712-usa/swivel-bracket-assembly


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Don't sweat it too much.. It's a Merc 25 and there are parts everywhere.. You should be able to find a good used bracket in the $150 range and it's super simple to install..


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Want to sell it?  

That sucks but at least it's fixable. I just had to replaced the swivel bracket on my Yamaha, the whole power head had to come off. That looks much easier. 

In Louisiana the roads are so bad it's almost a requirement to use something to keep your motor from bouncing around.


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

Go to walmart and buy yourself an Attwood transom saver. Your boat will thank you for it. Louisiana and I-10 roads are terrible.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Went on E-bay and found one and realized that I had the wrong part (# 8187A1). I see that there some type of moveable pin mechanism up top and that looks like a different mounting bracket which is part # (822237A3). Is that correct? For the life I me I can find no exterior serial #'s sticker on this motor!!!


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

On ours it was on the swivel bracket. Should also be just above the steering tube.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Found the serial number for the Merc that were not on the motor. It was on the bill of sale!! Daaah! Got the right swivel bracket ordered which should be here next week as it is coming out of ATL.

I know you guys are going to think that I am a cluster [email protected]#%, but this story only gets better!! Went home during lunch and heard the boat calling me!!  As I walked along the blind side of the boat, I noticed that one of the tires was low. I reached my hand down around the tire and promptly receive a serious metal intrusion into my hand!! OUCH! I pushed to boat a little forward and this is what I saw! Oh My!


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

A few pictures after a little cleaning! She actually cleaned up better than I thought after most of the dust, dirt, and mold was gone!


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

And some of the bad spots!!


----------



## cdaffin (Apr 4, 2012)

Are you planning to take this thing to a pro for restore or do it yourself?

I'll probably see you around Lanark in this right?


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

I am going to fish her hard this year and get her cleaned up this winter if the budget permits!! And yes, you are correct, I am going to love chasing reds and tarpon on fly at Lanark! As of right now, I am over loaded with a new beach house and a new to me boat!! What was I thinking??


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I think it's cool that you're going to fish the boat as/is. 

Never been a big fan of open check book restorations. I always thought it was kind of lame.


----------



## jputrino (Aug 15, 2013)

just curious, was my post in the for sale section the first ad you saw for this post? If so you owe me a trip . Kidding but congrats on the sale. Looking forward to watching this thread. Waiting for some slime pics!


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

That skiff is a great find, I really like stories like this. I agree to rock if for a while then fix it when the time is right. I found my skiff sitting under a carport for years in Port St. Joe. Trailered it 7 hours to the Mississippi Coast with a 1979 trailer and I was very puckered up the whole trip. Did some interim fixes, and fished it all through Louisianna for 4 years and then began the restoraton project. Fish don't know the difference!

Good luck with the skiff!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

Well the tires were shot anyways so not a big loss there but nice score on a sweet boat


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Got a lot of work done Saturday. First thing I had to do was go borrow some bolt cutters to get an old lock (no key) off the dead electric winch and the spare tire. Installed a new simple Fulton winch with some effort as you had to take the damn thing apart to get to the anchor bolt to attach the strap. Looked simple enough but took me over an hour to get back together properly!  Thank god for someone posting a video on this!!  Next thing I did was get the wheels off the trailer so I could install some new Tie-Down hubs! Actually a pretty easy install except the right spindle had a bur on it and the back bearing would not pass. What a mess as these hubs were pre-greased.  I went and got a small file and went to work on the spindle and soon I had two new hubs installed. Got some more cleaning done on the inside hatch areas as god they were dirty. After they were cleaned up I threw in some Sea-Dek and they are ready to roll. Tired to wash the outside of the hull but a lot of the boat is unreachable due to the trailer. Got to find a way around this is someone could help I would appreciate it!! And lastly I am waiting on the swivel assemble for my motor which  should be here by Wed as it is comin out of ATL.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

How much disassembly is required to change the swivel bracket on that motor? I just did the bracket on my Yamaha and the whole damn powerhead had to come off.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Taking it to a local motor guy to replace the broken swivel assembly and to go over the motor top to bottom. It started up quickly when I was in Mobile but remember it has not had a lot of use in 14 years. So I am going to let him tune it up anyway and at least I will have that peace of mind!! I am really hoping to put her in the water in a couple of weeks!!


----------



## Ginclear (Aug 11, 2013)

Bonecracker,

I am concerned about the separation of your bulkhead from the hull. That along
with some of the other cracks (at the transom and at the starboard gunnel) is unusual
damage to that make and vintage hull (We have the same skiff, even the same colors).
I would take it to Glasser, Islamarine or Hells Bay and get an opinion on whether
it is safe to launch her. It looks like it could have suffered some kind of trauma.
A roadside rollover? I, of course, don't know, but would ask an opinion from some 
who should. You could email pics to the aforementioned and perhaps that would
give them enough info to give you a definitive answer. That is a rare and wonderful 
skiff you have there, an early ultralight, built by craftsmen who knew how to make
them light and how to keep them strong. It would be a good thing for you to know
how to keep it that way. It may be fine without some kind of reinforcing repair, but
I would want to know. They aren't making them anymore, and when one pops up,
some dufus slaps a false floor on it and weighs it down with bling, so they are an
endangered species.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

I actually tired to contact HB last Thursday and I got a return message via e-mail that they would be contacting me soon. But have head nothing! Got in a few hours yesterday evening on the carpet/rod racks and it is kicking my rear bending over those gunnels for so long. I am getting to old for this!!  Tied Goo-gone and that old glue just laughed at it!! Seems acetone has worked the best at getting most of the residue off.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Try sending Paul Payne an email at Hells Bay…he's responsive.

[email protected]

You're doing a great job stripping off all the old crap…plenty good if you're going the carpet route!


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Got some more work done yesterday evening! Hot and rainy outside had me sweating like a pig!! Got one side done and sanded and I figure I had three hours in removing the old carpet! 





Scrape 10 min, take a drink, scrap 5 min, take a drink!! Aaaah hell drinkin a cold beer is a lot more fun than removing this old carpet!!



The old dip stick is toast as they say!! You can barley read the old marks due to the mold and blacking of the DS. Will have to work on this one and bring her back to life. Kind of reminded me of straightening some of my old cedar arrows, bend a little here, bend a little there!! LoL!



And last but not least, if anybody wants this original electric winch pull cord just shoot me a PM and I will mail it to you. Call me crazy but somebody will want this!!


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

Try a little soft scrub and a magic eraser on your fuel stick. Magic eraser did the trick on mine.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Net 30, thanks for the heads up on the HB email address. 
Contacted Paul and this is what he advised me to do!

Hi Mark.

I just had a Waterman in here with the same gunnel and transom cracks, The gunnel cracks were that way 8 years ago and they had not grown or changed since then the owner said. No Concern.

The transom cracks were on both sides and we found that the laminate on the outside had not bonded with the filler material that was used to smooth out the joint between the storage compartment and the transom. No big concern either.

Now the cracks on the fwd bulkhead. I would like to know what is underneath the cracks that are visible. 
There is a chance that it is only the gel coat and that the fiberglass tie-in is still doing it's job.
If the bulkhead is not tied to the hull sides, then that needs to be fixed before the hull sides start to "Oil Can" and cause more problems down the sides of the boat. 


Do you have a fiberglass technician near you who can take a closer look?

Aaaaaah Plot Thickens!! I guess she is off to the fiberglass shop next week after she gets some new shoes on Friday!!


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

Try magic erasers in the hatches too.it makes them look like new and works way faster than anything else I've tried 
Also I have a similar crack on the transom of my whipray and it was from the guy before me backing the boat up with motor down and hitting and cracking where they attach the box to transom 
I have been keeping an eye on it and marked the crack to see if it grows and so far it's still good 
I plan on getting it fixed soon just in case but seems to be holding up


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Update time on the Waterman! A brand new motor swivel assembly was ordered and replaced on the 25 Merc. This new part plus labor to install was around $600.00! OUCH!! Tilt and trim motor worked, well almost!! But the outside cover was toast with big holes due to rust, that was another $200.00 to replace. Also did the basics tune up on the motor, impeller, plugs, fuel filter, etc....!!! Also discovered one solenoid switch on the Bob's MS Hydraulic jack plate that was bad so now she goes up and down!! Now we are at around $900.00 repairing this motor that has less than 20Hrs!!  Well, at least everything works properly now!! Picking up Friday and dropping off in Panacea at Harry Spear's place to look at the forward bulk head. We all believe it is cracks in gel-coat not fiberglass separation and that should be an easy 2 hours in labor to fix! Original dirty/moldy/nasty front bulk head!


Clean front bulk head.


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

> I think it's cool that you're going to fish the boat as/is.
> 
> Never been a big fan of open check book restorations. I always thought it was kind of lame.


Agreed, it is a boat after all. Of course you don't want it to be a compete pile of crap but I'm sure somebody could shine it up for you and call it a day. I went to FSU and I sure miss fishing the Lanark area. Isn't it beautiful over there?


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Yes, Lanark/Carrabelle/Dog Island is a special place! I remember years ago sight fishing redfish and tarpon in front of Lanark reef and now that we got a boat to accomplish that again, time to break the fly rods!! Headed down to Franklin County this afternoon to get the new boat registered and a new tag for the trailer.   



> > I think it's cool that you're going to fish the boat as/is.
> >
> > Never been a big fan of open check book restorations. I always thought it was kind of lame.
> 
> ...


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm jealous....We have a family place on St. George. I only get up there a couple of times a year. One day, after the wife retires, we are moving up there full time. Haven't decided where yet but up there somewhere. We looked at some places in Carrabelle and Apalacicola last time we were up there. My family is all in Tallahassee.


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm no expert but that looks more than gelcoat cracking.
on a positive note my 99 whipray dosnt have this bulkhead so maybe it's not going to be a serious structural issue if it is more than gelcoat


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Time for an update!! Merc is fixed and installed on the Waterman. The Bob's MS jack plate had two bad solenoids and it now works properly, trim tabs always worked, and my old school lights work but the motor light will need to be updated to be legal. The old bilge was toast and new Rule 1100 was tested and ran properly. I will be wiring her  up this evening as soon as I can get my hands on some some longer heat shrink tubing. Paul at HB is sending me a new bilge discharge fitting and yes I will be doing major surgery on the back transom of my Waterman, GOD HELP ME! Got the wiring back together and she looks almost as good as new!! 






The Waterman had some type of older GPS mount under the switches and I removed and covered the three holes simply with some flush mount nuts and bolts.


The 2001 25 Merc with light on cowling, I love it!  
It also came with some type of fiberglass anti ventilation/cavitation plate that I took pics off and on the motor. Also the prop has been cupped and looking forward to running this weekend.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

And a few pictures of the back drain tubes! The rubber is old, stiff, and cracking!! I am thinking of replacing these, is that possible?? Any advice??


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

> And a few pictures of the back drain tubes! The rubber is old, stiff, and cracking!! I am thinking of replacing these, is that possible?? Any advice??


Replace all hoses, they are cheap also use stainless hose clamps


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Call HB and they should be able to send you new black drain tubes from that year. They are $8 each. They might be out of stock, though, as when I was in the parts dept. last year I bought like 6 of them lol

Also, replace that old stern light with this one: http://www.starmarinedepot.com/attwood-led-waketower-all-around-light-2-mile-12v.html?gclid=CKL5pYq5rcUCFUxo7Aod5yIAjg

It's might brighter and uses less than 1w of power - never needs a new bulb since it's LED.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

PM sent on the powerwinch cord...


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

I thought to be legal I had to move that stern light from the motor up to the poling platform! Correct??



> Call HB and they should be able to send you new black drain tubes from that year. They are $8 each. They might be out of stock, though, as when I was in the parts dept. last year I bought like 6 of them lol
> 
> Also, replace that old stern light with this one: http://www.starmarinedepot.com/attwood-led-waketower-all-around-light-2-mile-12v.html?gclid=CKL5pYq5rcUCFUxo7Aod5yIAjg
> 
> It's might brighter and uses less than 1w of power - never needs a new bulb since it's LED.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Yes - should be on the highest spot on the boat….360 degree visible. 

I had one on the cowling on a skiff 10-years ago and I'd get stopped a few times a year and they would bust my balls. Luckily I never had the same cop stop me twice…never got a ticket.


----------



## Lifeaquatic (Jul 18, 2010)

If you decide to replace the light I would suggest you go with this one. It can be ordered from Amazon. 

http://www.attwoodmarine.com/store/product/5580

Also, here is a link to the Garboard Drains. They come it tow sizes. I believe they come in 7/8 and 1/2 sizes. It has been my experience that the 1/2 inch size can clog somewhat. Just my thoughts

http://www.attwoodmarine.com/store/product/stainless-garboard-drain-plug


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

After talking yesterday with Paul at HB, it was decided that the 90 deg fitting will not work due to the Bob Jack Plate. The limited space would cause to much grinding on the bilge discharge tube and this is what they have found works best with a limited space. Pretty simple install after drilling the transom hole. :'( Test fit the SS discharge tube by inserting through the transom and then hold the rubber sleeve up to the SS tube, cut any excess SS tube off that would be exposed. The rubber outer sleeve is barbed on the outside to hold the bilge hose on and once you slide the rubber sleeve on, it will be nearly impossible to pull off.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Well it's been a while since I posted on this boat mainly because I have been to busy to work on her!! After three moves in three weeks and a vacation in the Keys, I have had no energy to work on the boat. Finally moved her out of the garage and down to the coast now that everything is fixed and working properly. Still got some minor things to work out but she is ready to fish if Joe at Carbon Marine will deliver my push pole next week!! Here are some update pictures!


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Quick update this morning! After going through my e-mails I see that Chris Morejohn answered my question regarding my boats serial numbers and past owner. Here is what he sent me and it's pretty cool!

Mark,
Your skiff was built for Jimbo Meador who is friends with the writer Winston Groom who wrote the book Forrest Gump. The books main Character was based a lot on Jimbos life. They were drinking buddies in Point Clear Alabama and used to go on with stories of ways to cook shrimp while sitting on Jimbos dock in the evenings. Jimbo was the gulf coast Orvis rep when I met him at a show. We went on several trips together showing the new Whipray along the gulf states way back with him introducing me and the silly little expensive skiff at fishing clubs and local guides.
Our company gave this skiff to Jimbo for thanks in all he did working for us as a rep.
He is a lifetime friend of Jimmy Buffett and used to fish with Jimmy in this skiff out at the Chandelier islands and other places. 
That skiff to me is the best skiff ever in its simplicity and what it can do. Knowing how to use that tunnel and Jack plate you can run across water that is 3-4" deep forever and not hurt the bottom. Would love to know the story behind finding it and who owned it and such.
Thanks, Chris Morejohn


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Looking good. Love that color combo.


----------



## Lifeaquatic (Jul 18, 2010)

A very cool skiff and a great piece of history indeed.


----------



## johnboy1114 (Oct 16, 2014)

the guy that had it in fairhope I believe had bought it from Jimbo. I think if I remember right he said Jimbo lived just down the street from him.


----------

